# Forge TWINtake installed!



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

I must say the fitting of this kit was just perfect, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to forge, now i'm just waiting on their catchcan and I should be all set.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Where does that second vent go to? It looks as if it's just aimed at the bixenon housing.
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Forge TWINtake installed! (EuroShowOff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroShowOff* »_I must say the fitting of this kit was just perfect, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to forge, now i'm just waiting on their catchcan and I should be all set. 

























Looks great, we are adding this part to our website this week, may we use your pictures on our site?


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Forge TWINtake installed! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Looks great, we are adding this part to our website this week, may we use your pictures on our site?

ya, thats fine. 
the second filter is pulling air from the wheel well....


_Modified by EuroShowOff at 12:32 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

u think this would fit a A3?
i cant wait to get my hands on them, im right down the street.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_u think this would fit a A3?

The main pipe will fit just fine, but we need to fabricate different inlet ducts specific to the A3.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i will gladly offer my car up as a test bed!
i know u guys already have on there, but you can always use more!


----------



## chiuy (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Forge TWINtake installed! (EuroShowOff)*

How's the performance?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Forge TWINtake installed! (EuroShowOff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroShowOff* »_

the second filter is pulling air from the wheel well....

_Modified by EuroShowOff at 12:32 PM 8-1-2009_

That's the thing . . . there isn't any real fresh air from the wheel arch as it's all closed off. The second vent seems more like a gimmick than anything. 








Dave


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Forge TWINtake installed! (crew219)*

but but but but it looks so seksi


----------



## dubTography (Aug 29, 2008)

Does this actually out preform other intakes??
seems like alot of extra stuff in the engine bay.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (dubTography)*

It showed an improvement in our tests.
The increases down low we think are an artifact of the DSG transmission and it's prepensity for trying to downshift when doing a pull, but the gains up top or legit.
The before and after runs were done within 30 minutes of each other without removing the car from the dyno to install the new intake.


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

I already have your normal cold air intake on my mk5 with K04 but operate at 1700m . Think it would see any gains worth getting


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

With the tubing being all metal, doesn't it absorb and retain heat?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *playback* »_I already have your normal cold air intake on my mk5 with K04 but operate at 1700m . Think it would see any gains worth getting

I would think by a small margin, yes. Our original intake only picked up a few hp over the stock system on our original tests, whereas this picked up a bit more.
The dyno above of the Scirocco was not between a stock airbox and the TWINtake. It was between a single filter ram-air design and the TWINtake, so there was still an improvement.

_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_With the tubing being all metal, doesn't it absorb and retain heat?

All future production kits will be powdercoated black, but any metal tubing will absorb and retain some heat regardless of whether a coating is used or not. All intakes are subject to this, and creating molds for plastic piping is FAR too expensive. I am personally a big fan of heat wrapping, so that's my own preferred method of insulating the cooler ambient intake air.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Forge TWINtake installed! (EuroShowOff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroShowOff* »_
ya, thats fine. 
the second filter is pulling air from the wheel well....
_Modified by EuroShowOff at 12:32 PM 8-1-2009_

Thanks for letting us use the pictures. We are using them the post I linked to below here on Vortex. If anyone is interested in this intake, please let me know and I'll put you on the list for people that want this intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...d=739


----------



## chiuy (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So Mike, is there a loss of torque at the low end or not?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (chiuy)*

No, there are no losses at any point, but the gains shown at the low end in the above graphs are exagerated.


----------



## chiuy (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice, you have a sound clip?


_Modified by chiuy at 9:32 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Forge TWINtake installed! (EuroShowOff)*

looks good!
what was your old intake?


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Forge TWINtake installed! (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_looks good!
what was your old intake?

neuspeeds.


----------

